# DELHI | Projects & Construction



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Commercial Project*

*Town:* Noida
*No. of Buildings:* 2
*Floors:* 18 & 9
*Architect:* Turner + Associates Architects 
*Status:* Approved
*Use:* Office


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cresnt ParC*

*Town:* Ghaziabad
*No. of Buildings:* 321
*Floors:* 22fl x 21 + 5fl x 300
*Use:* Resitential
*Status:* Approved


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Resort *

*Town:* Faridabad
*No. of Buildings:* 22
*Floors:* 20
*Use: *Residential
*Status:* Approved


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Park Grandeura*

*Town:* Faridabad
*No. of Buildings:* 12
*Floors:* 14fl x 7 + 13fl x 5
*Use:* Residential
*Status:* Under Construction










Updates 

11 March 2008


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Unitech Verve*

Town: Greater Noida
No. of Buildings: 3
Floors: 22
Status: Under Construction
Use: Residential











Update from Unitechs Website










Tower 1










Tower 2


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

India101

awesome thread. Mashallah. NCR is going thru major boom like no other metropolitan region in not just South Asia but whole of Asia. Only Shanghai & Beijing can match it. Ghaziabad, Faridabad, gurgaon, Noida, greater Noida etc & many more will benifit. 

Just looking at that Railway Station upgrading brings a huge  . Delhi Metro Rail is also changing the whole NCR for better. 

*Delhi has always been the cultural center of South Asia. Be it Mauryan heartland, Mamluk (Slaves) capital, Sultanate capital, Mughal capital, British capital and Indian capital. This region deserves this kind of Boom.* :cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vatika Mindscapes* 

*Town:* Faridabad
*No. of Buildings:* 3+
*Use:* Office 
*Architect:* WOW
*Status:* Under Construction





















Update from their website:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Palm Drive*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Use:* Residential
*Architect / Developer:* Emaar
*Status:* Under Construction

*Sky Terrace*











*Premeire Terrace*











*Garden Terrace*











*The Villas*











Site Plan











Video


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Building #6* at Cybercity 

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Floors:* 15
*Use:* Office
*Status:* Completed











Update









(C)psych01d


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Green IT-Park*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Use:* Mix Use
*Architect / Developer:* Woods Bagot and ERM 
*Status:* Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Survam Knowledge Park*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Use:* Office / IT
*Architect:* Bregman+Hamann 
*Status:* Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Building #14* at Cybercity

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Use:* Office / IT
*Developer:* DLF
*Status:* Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vatika Technology Park*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Floors:* 16
*Use:* Commercial
*Status:* Under Construction
































Update from Vatika website


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pioneer Park*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Height:* 150 metres
*Use:* Mix
*Architect:* SOM
*Status:* Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Marriott Courtyard Hotel*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Floors:* 15
*Use:* Hotel
*Status:* Topped Out


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This is amazing


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> This is amazing


Indeed.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impressive amount of projects


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*New Delhi Convention & Exhibition Center *

*City:* New Delhi
*Use:* Convention & Exhibition 
*Status:* Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*JW Marriott*

*City: *New Delhi
*Use:* Hotel
*Architect/Developer:* Emaar
*Status: *Under Construction


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Now to post some stuff on the -



*2010 Commonwealth Games*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Jarwaherlal Neheru Stadium*

*Use:* Athletics, Lawn Bowls, Weightlifting


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Aquatic Centre* (Dr. S.P. Mukherjee Swimming Stadium )

*Use:* Swimming, Diving


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Indira Ghandhi Sport Complex*

*Use:* Gymnastics, Cycling, Wrestling 













.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thyagraj Sports Complex*

*Use:* Netball


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Talkatora Indoor Stadium* 

*Use:* Boxing


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium *

*Use:* Hockey


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Siri Fort Sports Complex*

*Use:* Badminton, Squash


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Development at Delhi University*

*Use: *Rugby 7's


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Yamuna Sports Complex*

*Use: *Table Tennis, Archery Preliminaries


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Commonwealth Games Village*

*Use:* Apartment
*Architect/Developer:* Emaar










Update from Emaar Website




























More Updates


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Thyagraj Sports Complex*
> 
> *Use:* Netball


*April 29 *









(C)VM2827


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Jarwaherlal Neheru Stadium*
> 
> *Use:* Athletics, Lawn Bowls, Weightlifting











(C)?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Civic Centre*
> 
> *City:* New Delhi
> *No. of Buildings:* 1
> ...


Update:

_(C)Mayank Austen Soofi_


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

^^ OMG. cannot believe this wasn't posted till now. thanks anyways. Looks great.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*LTD Sprire Green*

*Town:* Gurgaon
*Floors:* 20
*Use: *Residential
*Status: *Approved


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Apex Tower*

*Town:* Noida
*Floors:* 26
*Use:* Residential
*Status:* Approved


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Civic Centre*
> 
> *City:* New Delhi
> *No. of Buildings:* 1
> ...


June 18








(C)Zhiemi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Thyagraj Sports Complex*
> 
> *Use:* Netball











(C)yashchauhan


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Suncourt*
> 
> *Town:* Noida
> *No. of Buildings:* 4
> ...



June 12








(C)aj_axion


----------



## inus2663 (Jan 28, 2009)

These photos are great. I'd love to see more of these projects in Delhi itself.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Forgot to post this earlier

*Landcraft Golflinks*, NH-24, Ghaziabad




























































Link


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Tata Raisina Residency*
> 
> *Town:* Gurgaon
> *No. of Buildings:* 8 + several smaller
> ...


Update from website


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *The Belaire*
> 
> *Town:* Gurgaon
> *No. of Buildings:* 5
> ...


Copyright Zenith Suv


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Great update. thanks


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

More recent update

Jan 1 
Copyright DLF
(Tower a + B)









(Tower C)









(Tower D)


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Wazirabad Cable-Stayed 'Signature' Bridge - U/C*

Delhi’s 1,128-crore ‘signature bridge’ Approved 

*Bridge : Signature Bridge Wazirabad Delhi

Type : Cable-Stayed bridge; Twin composite decks

Location : Delhi, India

Total Length/Main span : 575m/ 251m

Main Tower/Pylon height: 165m 

Design : Bow Shaped

Deck surface : 20,800 m² 

Main Span : 250 m

No. of Lanes : 8

Owner/Client : Delhi Tourism And Transportation Development Corporation Limited (DTTDC)

Architect : Ratan J. Batliboi - Architects, Mumbai; CONSTRUMA Constultancy PVT. LTD, Mumbai 

Expected completion : 2011

Designer : Schlaich Bergermann und Partner (Same Firm that designed BWSL. Click on the link )*



> The Signature Bridge across the river Yamuna is an _eight lane bridge _, four lanes each way, and has a _harp shaped cable stay _solution. The boomerang shaped pylon provides to a substantial extent the stress balance required for supporting the deck. It also contains _lifts and stairs _for reaching the top of the pylon, where a _visitors gallery _for obtaining a full view of Delhi is planned. The pylon shows two inclined legs rigidly connected to the deck which meet at half height. The upper single leg of the pylon contains the cable stay anchorages and the visitors gallery. The composite deck consists of 2 main girders and cross girders at 4.5 m spacing with 25 to 60 cm concrete slab on top.































Indian Rockstars said:


> Finally something on Signature Bridge at wazirabad, Delhi
> 
> Approach roads are being constructed by Gammon India ....work's going on almost everywhere...everywhere
> 
> here are the pics





Indian Rockstars said:


> Some more construction pics


----------



## well2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hindustani said:


> Delhi’s 1,128-crore ‘signature bridge’ Approved
> 
> *Bridge : Signature Bridge Wazirabad Delhi
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delhi Building Boom in Suburbs Overlooking F1 Track Challenged by Farmers*
Bloomberg Excerpt
Sep 6, 2011 2:31 AM GMT+0800

_Image Removed by DaiTengu. Image host was infected with malware causing a warning to pop up here._

Rohit Saxena used to spend weekends huddled in a makeshift tent on the side of a dusty road in one of New Delhi’s fastest growing suburbs, darting into the baking sun to hand passing cars brochures for residential developments.

The heat and jostling with rival brokers in the software hub of Noida, east of New Delhi, was worth the reward, said Saxena, who closed 10 deals per weekend and in his best month earned 29 times India’s per-capita annual national income. The tents are now abandoned after courts ruled in favor of farmers protesting the acquisition of their land for development, scaring away buyers already saddled with higher borrowing costs.

The biggest building boom in India is mired in legal uncertainty as to who owns the land around new up-market apartments overlooking Greg Norman-designed golf courses and in townships near the nation’s first Formula One racing track. Across India, land acquisitions have been marred by protests, stalling about $80 billion of steel projects and a highway from New Delhi to the city of Agra, home to the Taj Mahal.

“Land is becoming a sticky issue,” said Dharmakirti Joshi, a Mumbai-based economist at Crisil Ltd., the local unit of Standard & Poor’s. “The issue is a critical component of the overall investment climate. I believe it will get sorted out, but if it doesn’t it will have repercussions.”

The area around New Delhi, the nation’s capital, is the country’s largest market in terms of development volume for new homes, according to Jones Lang LaSalle India. The projected delivery of apartments over the next three years in the suburbs of Gurgaon, Noida and Greater Noida stands at 439 million square feet (40.8 million square meters), 60 percent higher than in Mumbai, according to P.E. Analytics Pvt., a real estate research firm. That’s enough to house 340,000 families.

Affordability Lost

The suburbs are products of India’s seven years of surging economic growth, with gated communities for the burgeoning middle class swallowing up farmland that had been there for hundreds of years. The National Capital Region -- as New Delhi and its satellite towns are known -- is home to companies including Google Inc. (GOOG) and Accenture Plc.

A four-story height restriction in most parts of New Delhi has made land for new projects expensive and hard to find, driving people to more affordable areas to the south and east of the capital. Average prices in New Delhi’s environs have gained 12 percent since mid-2009, compared with as much as 40 percent across Indian cities, according to Jones Lang.

Stalled Projects

“If the original land owners are paid compensation as per market rates, developers’ costs will rise, which will impact buyers,” said Santhosh Kumar, chief executive officer of operations at Jones Lang. “Affordability will be lost.”

Homes in that belt range from about $20,000 to $4 million, said Jones Lang’s Kumar. In contrast, colonial-style bungalows along central Delhi’s tree-lined avenues, home to politicians and billionaires including ArcelorMittal Chief Executive Officer Lakshmi Mittal and K.P. Singh, owner of India’s largest property developer, can cost as much as $76 million.

In May, police clashed with villagers demanding greater compensation for land on which a new highway from New Delhi to Agra is being built. The government is scheduled to introduce a new law that pays farmers more for land.

Proposed mills by Luxembourg-based ArcelorMittal, the world’s biggest steel producer, and Posco, South Korea’s biggest steelmaker, have been delayed by six years because of failure to secure land and mining rights.

Farmers Shortchanged

The spat over land on the outskirts of New Delhi deepened when India’s highest court quashed the acquisition of some farm land in a village after farmers claimed they were shortchanged in forced sales to the government, which had promised to use some of the land for industrial purposes and pledged jobs to the former residents. Instead, the government sold the land to developers.

The court in July directed the return of land to the villagers and farmers, who lived in basic houses with naked brick walls, growing wheat, mustard and lentils.

Builders say their contracts with the government are valid and it’s a problem for authorities to fix. The government is now in talks with the farmer groups to increase compensation.

Broker Saxena, who is marketing builder Supertech Group Ltd.’s Cape Town project in one of the disputed areas, said prices have stagnated at about 3,196 rupees per square foot because of the dispute. He had expected prices to climb 8 percent.

‘Standstill’

Saxena said his best month was in March 2010 when he earned 1.05 million rupees ($22,932), about half the per-capita income of the U.S. last year and 29 times the 35,917 rupee average per- capita income in India. With commissions now stalling, Saxena is having to make do with his fixed salary of 30,000 rupees a month.

“People are very wary now, so no new sales are happening,” said Samir Jasuja, chief executive officer of P.E. Analytics in Gurgaon. “Sales have come to a standstill because the customer doesn’t know what he is buying, whether the land belongs to the developer or not. There is confusion in almost all the growth areas of Noida.”

About half of the 124 million square feet of homes expected to be delivered by 2013 in Greater Noida will be affected by these land problems, he estimates.

“Sales in the disputed areas have completely stopped so that’s going to push the demand back to more established areas,” said Gurgaon-based Anshul Jain, chief executive officer at DTZ International Property Advisers Pvt.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

a few projects in the Delhi NCR

*Wave City Center*, Noida | Mix use (Iconic tower 400m+) | U/C




















~~~~~


*Supernova*, Noida | 300m - 80 fl + multiple towers | U/C



















~~~~~


*Sikka Dream High*, Noida | 300m | 80 fl | APP




















~~~~~


*Brys Buzz*, Noida | 300m | 80 fl | APP











~~~~~


*Yamunotri*, Noida | 288m-63fl |220m-46fl | Site Prep

W Hotel & St. Regis Hotel




















~~~~~


*La Premiere*, Noida | ~45fl to 70fl | APP




















~~~~~


*North Eye*, Noida | 255m - 60 floors | U/C











~~~~~


*M3M Golf Estate*, Gurgaon | 60 fl x 2 + 45 fl x 2 + multiple buildings | U/C











~~~~~


*Ireo Victory Valley*, Gurgaon | 51 fl x 2 + multiple other towers | U/C











~~~~~


*Noida City Center Phase II*, Noida - ~50 fl + ~40 fl | U/C











~~~~~


*Raheja Phoenix*, Shadpur, Delhi | 190m - 50 floors | APP











~~~~~

*Raheja Revanta*, Gurgaon | 195m - 56 fl | U/C











~~~~~


*Supertech Golf Country Iconic Tower*, Noida | 50 floors +











~~~~~


*Wave Vertica*, Noida | 50fl + 43fl | APP




















~~~~~


*Delhi One*, Noida | multiple towers | U/C



















~~~~~


*Orris Curiocity*, Yeida | Mix Use | U/C




















~~~~~


*Delhi Heights*, Delhi | 14fl to 46fl 


















~~~~~


*Jewel of Noida*, Noida | 45fl x 1 + 30fl x 6











~~~~~


*Lotus Peak*, Noida | 44fl + more | APP











~~~~~


*Paras Quartier*, Gurgaon | 45fl











~~~~~


*Mount Ville*, Gurgaon | 42fl + multiple towers 18fl to 32fl 











~~~~~


*Wave 1*, Noida | 40 floors + 37 floors | U/C











~~~~~


*Skyon*, Noida | 40fl + more | U/C




















~~~~~


*GYS Vision*, Gurgaon | 40fl x 3 | U/C





















~~~~~


*Orb Homes*, Noida | 40 floors x 3 | U/C


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Continued -

*BPTP Capital City*, Noida | Multiple Towers | U/C











~~~~~


*Raheja Oma*, Gurgaon | 40 floors











~~~~~


*Sarvottam NX-One*, Greater Noida | Mix Use











~~~~~


*Primanti*, Gurgaon | Multiple Towers | U/C











~~~~~


*Apex Tower*, Noida | 37 floors | U/C











~~~~~


*Mist Avenue*, Noida | multiple towers up to 36fl | APP




















~~~~~


*Cypress Court*, Greater Noida | 36fl x 2 + 27fl x 3 | U/C











~~~~~


*Skyville*, Gurgaon | 36fl + 33fl x 2 + 31fl x 3 | U/C




















~~~~~


*Pioneer Araya*, Gurgaon | 35 fl x four towers











~~~~~


*World Trade Towers*, Noida | 34 fl + 25 fl | U/C











~~~~~


*Merlin*, Gurgaon | multiple towers up 34 floors











~~~~~


*The Downtown*, Noida | ~34fl + more | APP




















~~~~~

*Celeste Towers*, Noida | 121m - 35 fl x 2 | U/C











~~~~~


*Earth Techone*, Greater Noida | ~30 + more




















*TATA Square*, Gurgaon | 30fl + more | APP




















~~~~~

*Emerald Bay*, Gurgaon | 31fl x 9 | APP




















~~~~~


*Badshahpur IT Park*, Gurgaon | 30fl + more | APP




















~~~~~


*Park View Grand Spa*, Gurgaon | 30fl (105m) + more | U/C




















~~~~~


*DLF Primus, Gurgaon* | 31fl x 4 | APP




















~~~~~


*The Grand Arch*, Gurgaon | 30 fl x 3 + 27 fl + 25 fl | U/C











~~~~~


*Sun Court*, Greater Noida | 30fl x 3 | U/C











~~~~~


*Regal Emporia*, Noida | 30fl + more | APP




















~~~~~~


*DLF Ultima*, Gurgaon | 30fl + more











~~~~~


*DLF Horizon Center*, Gurgaon | 100m - 25 fl x 2


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Whats the status of these projects? I like what I see though.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Most are under construction or approved.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delhi to get three new hospitals*

New Delhi, Oct 13 : Delhi is set to have three new hospitals with the state government Thursday announcing it would initiate their construction.

Heath Minister A.K. Walia said: "The government will initiate the construction of 200 bedded hospitals at Ambedkar Nagar and Chattarpur and a 100 bedded hospital at Sarita Vihar as almost all formalities have been completed."

Walia was speaking at the inauguration of newly-constructed dispensary in south Delhi's Saket area.

--IANS


----------



## Spongebob-Lowpants (Sep 27, 2011)

Are ALL of those buildings given above approved?

The first one would make it the tallest outside mumbai in india standing at 255 m


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Adding to the first post -

*Supernova*, Noida | 300m - 80 fl + multiple towers
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/7428/screenshot20111202at100.png

~~~~

*Raheja Revanta*, Gurgaon | 195m - 56 fl
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9606/nightview20.jpg

~~~~

*Delhi One*, Noida | multiple towers
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5917/23361194.jpg


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Whats the status of these projects? I like what I see though.


Almost all are Under Construction with couple of them already topped off....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cool projects


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Adding to first post -

*Supertech Golf Country Iconic Tower*, Noida | 50 floors +
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5729/captureulc.jpg

*Raheja Oma*, Gurgaon | 40 floors
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7271/62782570.jpg

*Pioneer Araya*, Gurgaon | 35 fl x four towers
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3764/14394290.jpg

*Merlin*, Gurgaon | multiple towers up 34 floors
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9567/3bigh.jpg

*DLF Horizon Center*, Gurgaon | 100m - 25 fl
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/76/horizonelevation.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*63 NCR home projects running late by 4 years*
Feb 16, 2012, 02.39PM IST
The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: Most homebuyers would not mind a housing project being delayed by a few months. What is worrying though is that a large number of residential projects in the national capital region, launched in 2005-06, and to be handed over to buyers latest in 2008-09, are still under construction.

A research done by property consultancy Jones Lang LaSalle shows that as many as 63 large residential projects in the NCR, with over 40,000 apartments, are delayed, many by over four years. 

Of these, nine large projects with a total of 9,000 apartments have been delayed by over six years. These include four projects of Parsvnath Developers, with 2,600 apartments, and one each of DLF (Belaire), Jaypee Group (Jaypee Greens), Ambience Group, BPTP and AEZ.

"A number of these delays have been due to a lack of initial capital with the developer at the start of the project, hasty and unplanned launches, inefficient project management and issues of land acquisition," says Santhosh Kumar, chief executive officer, operations at Jones Lang LaSalle India. A number of developers have suffered also because they faced cash-flow problems while they were in the middle of a project, delays in procurement of materials.

In the last few years, real estate developers have suffered because of high cost of debt that has increased they interest payout, banks reducing their exposure to the sector and rising cost of construction. The average cost of debt for the sector has gone up from around 12% to 15-16% today. In the last one year, labour cost has jumped 40-60%, while steel and cement cost has gone up by about 30-40%.

Developers say funds are hard to come by, costs have gone up and mobilising labour is getting difficult because of the success of the government's rural employment guarantee scheme, MNREGA, which is delaying construction.

A large number of projects that are delayed are in Gurgaon and Faridabad, while Noida and Ghaziabad present a better picture, says JLL.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

deekshith said:


> Wave city center Iconic tower is in approved stage.


ok updated


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Raheja Revanta*, Gurgaon | 195m - 56 fl | U/C


Update! 




deekshith said:


> Change title to UC.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *World Trade Towers*, Noida | 34 fl + 25 fl | U/C


Update! -



********** said:


> Source: wtt fb page


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> New Project!
> 
> *Paras Quartier*, Gurgaon | 45fl


Better rendering of Paras Quartier, Gurgaon:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Wave City Center*, Noida | Mix use (Iconic tower 400m+) | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update! -



********** said:


> May updates from website


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *North Eye*, Noida | 255m - 60 floors | U/C


Update!



deekshith said:


> April updates from North eye.
> 
> As of april 18th this is at G+10th floor and approximately 37m above GL.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Project at *Sector 106* designed by *Callison*:

Mixed Use - Residential, Office & Retail


----------



## Neelabh (Aug 19, 2011)

India101 said:


> Update! -


What is the completion time for City Centre.


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Noida area is very promising, so many great project in that area kay:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Skyon*, Noida | 40fl + more | U/C


Update! -



India101 said:


> *April Updates* <-more updates
> Tower A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Delhi One*, Noida | multiple towers | U/C


Update! -



********** said:


> june updates
> 
> 'FS 1'
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *The Grand Arch*, Gurgaon | 30 fl x 3 + 27 fl + 25 fl | U/C


Update! -



jinka sreekanth said:


> may updates from grandarch


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Primanti*, Gurgaon | 40fl + 38fl x 2 + 34fl + 30fl + more | U/C


Update! -



jinka sreekanth said:


> may 2013


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *North Eye*, Noida | 255m - 60 floors | U/C


Update!



********** said:


> latest pic
> 
> copyright trialsurvey


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Ireo Victory Valley*, Gurgaon | 51 fl x 2 + multiple other towers | U/C


Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


> may updates from website
> 
> Block-“A” 18th Floor Slab in Progress
> 
> ...


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Wonderful updates India101


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates, thaks for share


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

India101 said:


> *Megapolis*, Greater Noida | 1,123 hectares | Mix use | U/C


nice cluster.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

New Project @ Gurgaon *Ballet By Sharapova ~40 floors.*
Thanx to OP *infra desperados. 

*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

2 unnamed projects designed by *Maison Edouard Francois architects* for Krrish group: (Thanx to OP and our moderator IU  )

A mixed use project in Sector 66 - mall + multiplex + serviced apartments + hotel + offices.




























- *Link to interior renders*

..and residential project in Sector 71:




























- *link to more exterior + interior renders*



> Located in Gurgaon, India, this residential project represents French-style luxury living while simultaneously respecting Indian traditions. Far from the tumult of New Delhi and situated on the edge of a large pool of water, the towers are implanted like trees, creating a calm and green environment. The apartments are luxurious, making use of noble materials such as marble and wood. The have large interiors, including double height spaces, and offer 360° views onto the surrounding landscape.
> 
> The rooms are oriented according to the principles of vastu, an ancient doctrine on how the laws of nature affect human dwellings. A space in each residence is reserved for divinity altars. Three separate circulations are organized for inhabitants, guests, and services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

NASSCOM unveils foundation stone for new headquarters at Noida



m_1973 said:


> http://www.ciol.com/ciol/news/195015/nasscom-unveils-foundation-stone-headquarters-noida
> 
> Announced the setting up of a cybersecurity lab at its new center
> News | CIOL Bureau
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Some new renders and project information of Yamunoti and W Hotel coming up in Noida.



> The building complex is located in Noida, a modern, fast-growing ambitious suburb of New Delhi. The project sets new standards in quality, complexity and design on the Indian market. It consists of two towers with a maximum height of ~270 m (ITS 288m), 7 pebble-shaped building volumes and a transparent connecting construction with a 20m high vertical facade. In addition, the front face is bonded by an almost 500m long, wave-like roof.
> 
> Most building parts are built-up of free-formed volumes. Computer-aided programming allows the complex geometries of the tower façade to be implemented with planar rectangular elements. The free-formed volumes of the plinth base are composed of triangular, partially opaque and partially transparent elements.
> 
> ...





IU said:


> facade system schematic? Click to view large-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*How about this one ?* :lol: :lol: Project -  Delhi One, Noida source - Dawn Digital


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Signature Bridge, Delhi*

Under construction​
















​


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the updates Pals!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *GYS Vision*, Gurgaon | 40fl x 3 | U/C


Update! -



IU said:


> Progress through *google maps*:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Prateek Edifice*, Noida | 30 fl x 3












Pals_RGB said:


> Couple of months old construction update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Next Page ---->


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Delhi One*, Noida | multiple towers | U/C


Update! -



Pals_RGB said:


> December updates
> 
> FS Hotel
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Delhi One*, Noida | multiple towers | U/C


Continued Update -



Pals_RGB said:


> ^^^^
> Tower A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Skyon*, Noida | 40fl + more | U/C


Update -



India101 said:


> *October Update*
> 
> Tower A - Work in Progress for 3rd & 4th Floor Slab
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *BPTP Capital City*, Noida | Multiple Towers | U/C


Update -



Pals_RGB said:


> November 2013


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India101 said:


> *Raheja Revanta*, Gurgaon | 195m - 56 fl | U/C


Update -



India101 said:


> *September*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing updates! thanks for share!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Delhi looking good for future


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

I find it a bit odd that Noida and Gurgaon projects are merged with New Delhi even though they are different cities.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ again the same thing pal ????? Why to bring this up again n again...it's delhi NCR ...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

After visiting Delhi twice i find it depressing that the developments are all in these shiny new developments that are like mini islands, with the historic core of Delhi left to shanty towns and poor streetscapes. it would be great for these modern developments to be built around Delhi's hubs such as railways stations, better connecting Lutjens Delhi to old Delhi and managing the river side better. Its a city in which you are tempted to walk its streets, but the experience tells you not to!


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the Raheja Revanta. It has such a unique look, which is lacking in so many buildings today.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sun Court*, Greater Noida | 30fl x 3 | U/C










Update -



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Dinesh Khanna
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



IU said:


> Renders of a couple of new and old projects CGI'd by Pyxid Studio for various developers:
> 
> 1. Project name not disclosed..
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



IU said:


> *Michael Schumacher World Tower*, Sector 109 - more renders *here*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



IU said:


> *Maria Sharapova Tower*, Sector 7 - more renders *here*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Grand Hyatt Gurgaon Residences.* *Website*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*ATS Greens Tourmaline, Sector 109, Gurgaon*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

X-posting



m_1973 said:


> http://www.thedowntownnoida.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, great projects


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*M3M Golf Estate*, Gurgaon | 60 fl x 2 + 45 fl x 2 + multiple buildings | U/C










Update -



Pals_RGB said:


> Shot in Mid May 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Wave 1*, Noida | 40 floors + 37 floors | U/C










Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


> june updates
> 
> Construction has reached upto *31st Floor* – Slab Casting in progress


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Emerald Bay*, Noida | 31fl x 9 | U/C










Update -



Pals_RGB said:


> Progress updates as of 03.07.2014
> 
> Tower A1
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Orb Homes*, Noida | 48 fl x 3 










Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


>


----------



## rubydwivedi (Aug 19, 2014)

Are these under construction ? Can anyone tell me the location of the project in Noida ie the first image ? Where exactly are these buildings getting constructed ?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awesome developments!!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Supernova*, Noida - 300m-80fl + 55fl + more 










Update -



Pals_RGB said:


> September updates


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Lotus Isle, Noida: Site prep*























































Website : http://www.lotusgreens.in/isle/overview.php


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Proplarity Bizlife, Noida*



India101 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

cybercity road construction update


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

very nice, keep posting


----------



## Bramhastra (May 4, 2015)

Nice projects


----------



## Bramhastra (May 4, 2015)

Can anyone provide the status update on these projects? esp Delhi?


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Up coming and almost near completion project in Gurgaon


Pals_RGB said:


> _http://www.dlfcamellias.org.in/
> 
> DLF The Camellias is an upcoming lifestyle condominium at Gurgaon's Golf Course Road. DLF The Camellias is spread on wide acre expanse at DLF Golf Links with every amenity you can think of, including a clubhouse, a cafe, a swimming pool, a recreation centre, a joggers park and a parking space.
> 
> ...





gsouza said:


> DLF Camellias U/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BL8feorBOdx/





bsenroy said:


> Image taken 21.12.16


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Done Tata Primanti Gurgaon


Pals_RGB said:


>





jinka sreekanth said:


> April updates





jinka sreekanth said:


> source


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Grand Arch Gurgaon Done


jinka sreekanth said:


> June updates





Pals_RGB said:


> Source: Ireo Facebook





jinka sreekanth said:


> This is the project truely as per render.


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Victory Valley Gurgaon Near completion 


Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLyHLbqBAkQ/





mindmyweb said:


> I did not know victory valley Gurgaon has come so far the tallest tower is going to 51 Stories . That will be the tallest in northan India for now . At least IREO is thinking about the vertical space


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

up coming and under construction in Gurgaon


Pals_RGB said:


> Project Highlights:
> 
> Developer: Unity Group
> Total area: 40 acres
> ...





Pals_RGB said:


> More renders
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anujmittal said:


> Atleast 5 floors can be seen from Metro station. Will take more pics if I go in that area(which is unlikely in near future hno.
> On the far right is Rajendra Place commercial area.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

M3M gurgaon


Pals_RGB said:


>


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Done, almost


jinka sreekanth said:


> from m3mwebsite


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

MS tower, update


India101 said:


> *Michael Schumacher World Tower*
> 
> *Location:* Sector 109, Gurgaon
> *Height: *100m
> ...





India101 said:


> *Update! -*
> 
> February 2015
> 
> ...





jeet.gahlot said:


> Source www.futuredelhi.com


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Update


jinka sreekanth said:


> from supernova website





Hyderabad05 said:


> Post #245 Nov 8th , 2016 - 52 floors
> Jan 21st , 2017 pic - 53 floors





jinka sreekanth said:


> supertech facebook


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Dlf Chemilias, Golf course road, Gurgaon



bsenroy said:


> Image taken 21.12.16





Pals_RGB said:


> Slightly old photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gsouza said:


> Golf Course Road views
> 
> 01
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome projects!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Redevelopment of east Kidwai nagar, New Delhi*




Pals_RGB said:


> Major redevelopment of an existing post-independence low rise government housing project, on a very prominent 35 hectare site to the south of central Delhi.
> 
> The city of Delhi has an acute shortage of housing and an annual growth rate of its population of nearly 4%. It is proposed to construct over 1 million square metres of mixed-use development, including over 4,700 new apartments.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Name: ATS Picturesque Reprieves
Location: Sector-152 Noida
Floors: 30 towers x 35 floors
Date of completion: ?? (est 2022)
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Amrapali Adarsh Awas Yojna*
*Sector-76 Noida *
*10 towers x 40 floors*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*AIPL Joy Central


*


Address: Sector-65 Gurgaon 
Project facts


Developers: AIPL

Floors: ?

Towers ?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pioneer Urban Square

*


Address: Sector-62 Gurgaon 
Project facts


Developers: Pioneer Urban

Floors: 10

Towers 4


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sikka The Downtown
*

Address: Sector-98 Noida 
Project facts


Developers: Sikka Group

Floors: 30

Towers 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Indiabulls One 09*

Address: Sector-109 Gurgaon
Project facts


Developers: Indiabulls 

Floors: 22

Towers 2









Second tower








First tower


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*NBCC Central Courtyard Garden
*

Address: Kidwai Nagar East, Delhi South
Project facts


Developers: Indiabulls 

Floors: 15

Towers: 80 (!!)


















https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Uxiq8kMvk-A/maxresdefault.jpg









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/RGtjYLflX50/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Unnati Fortune World Offices
*

Address: Noida Sector-144
Project facts


Developers: Unnati Fortune Group

Floors: ?

Towers: ?
Man the renders are all over the place :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Wave City Center
*

Address: Sector-32 Noida 
Project facts


Developers: Wave Infratech

Floors: 42

Towers: 1
 


















^^ Part of the much larger wave city center project though there were rumours of the project being downscaled.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Nauroji Nagar Redevelopment Plan (New world trade centre)
*

Address: Nauroji Nagar, New Delhi
Project facts


Developers: NBCC, India

Cost: approx USD$1.5 billion

Floorspace: 216000 square meters of social infrastructure, 590000 square meters of commercial space 

Units: 10,655 residential units.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pragati Maidan redevelopment plan
*

Address: Pragati Maidan, New Delhi

The old iconic building has already been demolished. 










*In its place
*











Full video


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India International Convention & Expo Centre 
*

Address: Sector-25, Dwarka




























Full video


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*MMR 52nd Avenue
*

Address: Sector-52 Noida 
Project facts


Developers: MMR Group 

Floors: ?

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Supernova Astralis
*

Address: Sector-94 Noida 
Project facts


Developers: Supertech group

Floors: 30

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*SVH 83 Metro Street
*

Address: Sector-83 Gurgaon 
Project facts


Developers: SV Housing

Floors: 19

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*One Indiabulls Gurgaon
*

Address: Sector-104 Gurgaon 
Project facts


Developers: Indiabulls

Floors: 34

Towers: 7


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Digital greens
*

Address: Sector-61 Gurgaon 
Project facts


Developers: Emaar Developers

Floors: ?

Towers: 2




























.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Tempean
*

Address: Sector-15 Noida
Project facts


Developers: Aims Sanya Developers

Floors: 50

Towers: 1

Recently proposed. Unlikely to be ever built as this company hasnt built anything before...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Knowledge City projects*

Some new projects have started construction recently in the very outskirts of delhi

*Horizon Orizzonte

*

Address: Knowledge Park III, Greater Noida


Developers: Horizon Concept Builders

Floors: 15

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*RJ Cyber City

*

Address: Knowledge Park V, Greater Noida


Developers: RJ Group

Floors: 15

Towers: 6


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*DAH Greentech NX ONE

*

Address: Techzone 4 Greater Noida West 


Developers: DAH Greentech group


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Imperia Cyber Business Center, Techzone V
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Home And Soul Boulevard Walk

*

Address: Techzone 4 Greater Noida West 


Developers: Home And Soul 

Floors: 33


Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Krisumi City*



> Japanese conglomerate Sumitomo Corporation has tied up with Indian auto components major Krishna Group to develop residential and commercial real-estate projects across India. Tokyo-based, Sumitomo Corporation has completed 300 real estate projects around the world which is valued at $40 billion. It is a 50:50 Joint venture between Sumitomo Corp and Krishna Group named Krisumi Corporation Pvt Ltd. The first project named Krisumi City has been launched in India’s millennium city Gurugram with investment of over $2 billion.
> 
> Krisumi Corporation launching soon new project Krisumi City Waterfall Residences with world class amenities. Township spread over 65 acres will be developed in 7–8 phases with around 5,000 apartments (18 million sq ft approx) over 10 years. 1st phase to have over 450 apartments (1.2 million sq ft) and will be completed in 4–5 years.
> 
> Construction of the 1st phase of the project expected to commence this year. Located in Sector 36A, Dwarka Expressway, Gurugram. The master plan and architectural design of Krisumi City is developed by world renowned Japanese design firm NIKKEN SEKKEI. The project will also feature a high-end retail mall, education institutions, a premium hotel and premium office spaces.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*IREO Victory Valley 

*

Address: Sector-67 Gurgaon

Developers: IREO

Floors: 51 + multiple towers

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Grand Hyatt Gurgaon Residences

*

Address: Sector-58 Gurgaon

Developers: IREO

Floors: 31

Towers: 5

Renders from Universalcg facebook


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*IREO Grand Arch*























































Source: Ireo Facebook


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats happening with the Humyan tomb redevelopment, i saw plans for a little quarter around there last time i visted?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

cardiff said:


> Whats happening with the Humyan tomb redevelopment, i saw plans for a little quarter around there last time i visted?


Never knew of any such plans. Are you talking about this?

https://scroll.in/magazine/869920/s...tored-green-space-and-a-template-for-heritage


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

delete


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Supertech E Square

*

Address: Sector-96 Noida


Developers: Supertech

Floors: 30

Towers: 1

http://www.supertechlimited.com/commercial/e-square-noida/index.asp#/?a=overview


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sikka Kapital Grand Noida Expressway
*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*La Residentia

*

Address: Techzone 4 Greater Noida West


Developers: La Residentia Developers

Floors: 22

Towers: 39


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Omaxe World Street

*

Address: Sector 79 Faridabad 


Developers: Omaxe


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Blue Square Spectrum At Metro


*

Address: Sector-75 Noida


Developers: Blue Square infrastructures
Floors: 28

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Supertech Scarlet Suites
*

Address: Sector-68 Gurgaon
Project facts


Developers: Supertech developers 

Floors: 23

Towers: 6


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Puri Emerald Bay
*

Address: Sector-104 Gurgaon
Project facts


Developers: Puri Constructions

Floors: 31

Towers: 9


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Unity The Amaryllis
*

Project facts

Address: Karol Bagh, Delhi Central


Developers: Unity Group

Floors: 28

Towers: 16


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Raheja The Leela Sky Villas
*

Project facts

Address: Shadipur, Delhi West 


Developers: Raheja Developers

Floors: ??

Towers: 1




























This will be the tallest building in Delhi city once built


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Satya The Hive

*

Project facts

Address: Sector-102 Gurgaon


Developers: Satya Group

Floors: 15

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pioneer Araya
*

Project facts

Address: Sector-62 Gurgaon


Developers: Pioneer Urban Builders

Floors: 35

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Arete by ILD
*

Project facts

Address: Sohna, Gurgaon


Developers: International Land Developers

Floors: 28

Towers: 8


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*ILD Greens, Sector 37 Gurgaon*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*PKS Town Central
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 16B, Greater Noida West


Developers: PKS Buildmart

Floors: 24

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Imperia Bandhan
*

Project facts

Address: Knowledge Park V, Greater Noida 


Developers: Imperia Structures

Floors: 3

Towers: 1

https://i.imgur.com/n9BUq8x.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/0AY5GxP.jpg


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Galaxy Blue Sapphire Plaza
*

Project facts

Address: Greater Noida West


Developers: Galaxy Group

Floors: 22

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M Latitude
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 65, Gurgaon


Developers: M3M group

Floors: 44

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M St Andrews
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 65, Gurgaon


Developers: M3M group

Floors: 33

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Prius Vision
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 62, Gurgaon


Developers: Dignity Buildcon

Floors: 30

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India International Convention & Expo Centre 
*

Address: Sector-25, Dwarka
This is one of the biggest building projects in India, costing around $4 billion. 
Full video


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhrama Athena
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 16, Gurgaon


Developers: ABC Buildcon

Floors: 18

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Spaze Tristaar
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 92, Gurgaon


Developers: Space Group

Floors: 10

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Elan Mercado
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 80, Gurgaon


Developers: Elan Group

Floors: 25

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Elan Miracle
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 84, Gurgaon


Developers: Elan Group

Floors: 29

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Vatika city, Gurgaon sector 83 redevelopment*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Raheja Vanya
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 99A, Gurgaon


Developers: Raheja Group

Floors: 35

Towers: 5


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Blue Square Spectrum At Metro


*

Address: Sector-75 Noida


Developers: Blue Square infrastructures

Floors: 28

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Festival City
*

Address: Sector-143-B Noida


Developers: Bhasin Group and Mist Avenue

Floors: 33

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Grandslam I Thum
*

Address: Sector-62Noida


Developers: Grandslam Developers

Floors: 16

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M International Financial Centre
*


Address: Sector-66 Gurgaon


Developers: M3M Developers

Floors: 40

Towers: 1

Finally a new launch tower:cheers:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Address One
*


Address: Sector-56 Gurgaon


Developers: Baani Group

Floors: 16

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Smaller shopping mall projects*

*Baani City Center, Sector 63 Gurgaon*





























*Baani Center Point , Sector M1D Manesar*
































*Reach Airia , Sector 68 Gurgaon*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Gaur City Center 
*


Address: Greater Noida West


Developers: Gaursons India

Floors: 18

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhutani Alphathum
*

Address: Sector-90 Noida
Project facts


Developers: Bhutani Infra

Floors: 26

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Tata Primanti

*

Address: Sector-72 Gurgaon
Project facts


Developers: Tata Housing

Floors: 40

Towers: 7


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SSCwarrior said:


> *Tata Primanti
> 
> *
> 
> ...




they will build a lake, a canal or what??


at the right of the image there is somtihing with water


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

el palmesano said:


> they will build a lake, a canal or what??
> 
> 
> at the right of the image there is somtihing with water


A canal i guess...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pragati Maidan redevelopment plan
*

Address: Pragati Maidan, New Delhi

The old iconic building has already been demolished. 










*In its place
*



























Full video


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India International Convention & Expo Centre 
*

Address: Sector-25, Dwarka
This is one of the biggest building projects in India, costing around $4 billion. 
Full video


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*ATS Knightsbridge 
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 124, Noida


Developers: ATS Greens

Floors: 48

Towers: 5


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Lotus Isle 
*

Project facts

Address: Sector 98, Noida


Developers: Lotus Greens

Floors: 18-35

Towers: 6


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Vatika Mindscapes 
*

Project facts

Address: Sector-27D Faridabad


Developers: Vatika Group

Floors: 14

Towers: 4


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida X Mall (Formerly Oh My God Noida) 
*

Project facts

Address: Sector-129 Noida


Developers: Bayaweaver Group

Floors: 42

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Next page :wave:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhutani Alphathum
*

Address: Sector-90 Noida
Project facts


Developers: Bhutani Infra

Floors: 26

Towers: 3


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhutani Cyberthum
*

Address: Sector 140A, Noida
Project facts


Developers: Bhutani Infra

Floors: 50

Towers: 2


New proposal. Looks too good to be true but Bhutani Infra so far have a solid track record so hopefully its not a troll proposal. The twin towers will be 230m tall


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delhi One
*

Address: Sector-16B Noida 
Project facts


Developers: 3C Developer

Floors: 42

Towers: 10


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Saya South X

Project facts

*

Address: Ecotech XII, Greater Noida 

Developers: Saya Buildcon

Floors: 25

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Leela Sky Villas 

Project facts

*

Address: Shadipur, Delhi West 

Developers: Raheja Developers 

Floors: 40

Towers: 1







































Work started last week


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M International Financial Centre
*


Address: Sector-66 Gurgaon


Developers: M3M Developers

Floors: 40

Towers: 1 (+2 smaller towers)

This will be one of Delhi NCR's tallest office tower at 180m tall (main tower). Project is designed by well known Chapman Taylor

https://www.chapmantaylor.com/projects/m3m-financial-centre


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Beaver The Iconic Corenthum
*


Address: Sector-62 Noida


Developers: Beaver International

Floors: 30

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M 65th Avenue
*


Address: Sector-65 Gurgaon


Developers: M3M Developers

Floors: ?

Towers: ?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

* ATS Kabana High
*


Address: Sector-4 Greater Noida


Developers: ATS Greens

Floors: 30

Towers: 1







































On the right of gaur City Mall, Site prep is now underway.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Boulevard Walk
*


Address: Sector-4 Greater Noida


Developers: Home and Soul

Floors: 31

Towers: 2


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Gaur City Mall
*


Address: Sector-4, Greater Noida West


Developers: Gaursons India.

Floors: 20+

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

* Galaxy Blue Sapphire Plaza
*


Address: Greater Noida West


Developers: Galaxy International Realtech

Floors: 21

Towers: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Nauroji Nagar Redevelopment Plan (New world trade centre)
*

Address: Nauroji Nagar, New Delhi
Project facts


Developers: NBCC, India

Cost: approx USD$1.5 billion

Floorspace: 216000 square meters of social infrastructure, 590000 square meters of commercial space 

Units: 10,655 residential units.

After a 2 year delay due to a court stay order (due to environmental clearance), the order was finally lifted last week and work has since started.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Netaji Nagar Redevelopment Project 
*

Address: Netaji Nagar, New Delhi
Project facts


Developers: NBCC India

Cost: approx USD$200 million

Area: 110 acres of abandoned houses built for government officials in the 1950s 

Units: ??

Another major NBCC redevelopment project which has started work after it was not given approval to begin work for 2 years due to a court stay order (due to environmental clearance). Cant believe woke liberals wanted to stop this redevelopment from happening to save the commie blocks. What a joke! At least work has finally started

*Current status*



















*Redevelopment*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sarojini Nagar Redevelopment Project 
*

Address: Sarojini Nagar, New Delhi
Project facts


Developers: NBCC India

Cost: approx USD$2 billion

Area: 270 acres

Units: 17,944 dwelling units + 309000 sq m of new commercial space

Architect: Gian P Mathur and Associates 

Yet another huge redevelopment project by NBCC in Central Delhi was approved last week. This will see the complete overhaul of Delhi's iconic Sarojini Nagar neighbourhood. While the iconic market, currently one of the most visited tourist site in the city, will be left untouched, most of the remanning neighbourhood will be demolished and rebuilt. This project has a 5 year construction schedule

*Current status*










*Redevelopment*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Amrita Institute of Medical Sciences
*


Address: Sector 88, Faridabad


Developers: Amrita Hospitals

Area: 110 acres

Beds: 2500

Investment: Rs 2500 crores ($350 million)


I think this is my first post of a project from Faridabad. Faridabad is quite a boring city in NCR in terms of new projects, as most of the projects there are gated communities. However this project caught my eye and i felt it deserved to be here. This massive complex will be the largest hospital complex in the whole of Delhi NCR, with 2500 beds for regular use, plus a medical college, R&D facilities, a multidisciplinary children’s hospital and 300 ICU beds. This complex will be open to the public this year. 


















































































Credits: Manish Chaudari (google maps)


----------



## demonking (May 17, 2020)

*Chandni Chowk Redevelopment (No Vehicles allowed)

BEFORE:











AFTER:







*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida Sector 94 


Projects in frame:
1. *Supernova cluster 
- G+80 main tower + 3 shorter residential and mixed-used towers
2. BPTP capital city - G+16 (office)
3. ATS Knightsbridge - 5 x G+50 (residential) + G+30 office tower ( proposed)

*













































Cc. noidagram*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

demonking said:


> *Chandni Chowk Redevelopment (No Vehicles allowed)
> 
> BEFORE:
> View attachment 336091
> ...


awsome!! more pictures??


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

SSCwarrior said:


> s*Greater Noida Masterplan - now complete*
> 
> The city of Greater Noida spanning 15000 hectares of NCR is now fully built out. Future growth will take place in the newly notified city of "Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority" (YEIDA). YEIDA will span over 50000 hectares in the next 20 years and will be the next growth engine of NCR and the state of UP, with India's largest airport set to be built here


Can somebody explain why did they built an internal Metro Line in Noida without any link to Delhi Metro whereas Noida is just a suburb of Greater Delhi ?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

demonking said:


> *Chandni Chowk Redevelopment (No Vehicles allowed)
> 
> BEFORE:
> View attachment 336091
> ...


Can somebody explain how they can deal to relocate the informel economy from the sideways as it spreads out everywhere in India and make them not to come back? Or, are they just hidden by the green filets at the right side?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

@moderator. This thread should be called "Delhi" and not "New Delhi" which is just a smal inner part of Greater Delhi or NCR. What do you think?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Frenchlover said:


> Can somebody explain why did they built an internal Metro Line in Noida without any link to Delhi Metro whereas Noida is just a suburb of Greater Delhi ?


Noida metro has its own long term masterplan which is not linked to DMRC's vision, plus the Delhi Government doesnt have any say on whatever gets built in its suburbs, as they all have their own municipal governments and jurisdiction. As for the alignment, it was mainly built to service and placate real estate companies along the Noida expressway, rather than service more people, hence the weird alignment with so many stations having close to zero ridership.

However there are a few proposed lines awaiting approval which will directly link to DMRC lines




























Metro link from Greater Noida to Botanical Garden by 2023 - Metro Rail News


11.5km section to branch out from the Sector 142 station and run straight to Botanical Garden to interchange with the Blue and Magenta lines




www.metrorailnews.in


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Nauroji Nagar Redevelopment Plan (New world trade centre)*


*Address*: Nauroji Nagar, New Delhi
Project facts


*Developers*: NBCC, India
*Cost*: approx USD$1.5 billion
*Floorspace*: 216000 square meters of social infrastructure, 590000 square meters of commercial space
*Units*: 10,655 residential units.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India International Convention & Expo Centre (IICC Dwarka)*


Address: Sector-25, Dwarka

The overall complex will have over 1 million sq m of built up space once all 3 phases complete around 2025, making it once of the world's biggest convention/exhibition centres once complete.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pragati Maidan Redevelopment *

This will allegedly be the site of the G20 summit which will be held in Delhi in 2023. 

*Masterplan*











































































CC. Getty images


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

@moderator. Once more, this thread should be called "Delhi" and not "New Delhi" which is just a smal inner part of Greater Delhi or NCR. What do you think?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida Expressway Sectors*










Most sectors along the Noida expressway are seeing heavy real estate growth. Most of them are residential apartments, with many sitting empty for years due to severe overbuilding


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*National War Memorial*

This was opened to public in 2019













































































































National War Memorial, New Delhi India / WeBe Design Lab


Completed in 2019 in New Delhi, India. Images by Maniyarasan, Madhumitha. The concept of rebirth is inspired from the quote of Captain Vikram Batra. Either I will come back after hoisting the Tricolor, or I will come...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Max Estates*

*Address*: Sector 16B, Noida,
*Developers*: Max Estates
*Floors*: 21
*Towers*: 1


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*New Delhi Railway station redevelopment*

This is the proposed $800 million redevelopment project of the New Delhi Railway Station, the second busiest in India. The proposed development includes development for commercial, residential, public-semi-public, and recreational use. Passenger facilities will include features such as lounges, food courts and restrooms. Designs will also encompass district cooling and heating, and at least 25% of the energy required will come from renewable sources.
Rail Land Development Authority (RLDA) has currently called for contractors to take up this project on a 60 year lease. There are 2 proposed designs for this project, including the much uglier version recently released. Hopefully they get in their senses and pick the earlier design.

The project will include 1.2 million sqm of built-up area as a result of higher FSI permitted under the TOD.

Design 1: Tractebel-Engie
























































*Design 2: 

















*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Ocean Golden i*

*Address*: TechZone 4, Greater Noida West

*Developers*: Ocean Infraheights
*Floors*: 4-10
*Towers*: ?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Greater Noida West Commercial Projects*

Most of these projects look incredibly tacky/ugly, but these projects were badly needed to service the thousands of new apartments coming online along Greater Noida West/Noida extension 

*Fusion Ufairia*

















































----
*PKS Town Central












































*






























---
*London Mart

















*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Saya South X







































































*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Continued

Boulevard walk | G+31



































*










----

*Galaxy Sapphire plaza | G+21





















































*

-----
*ATS Kabana High | G+30






































Greater Noida West - April updates












































*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Ace Capitol*

Project facts
*Address*: Sector 132, Noida
*Developers*: Ace Group
*Floorspace*: 586,400 sq ft
*Config*: 2 x G+16


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida Sector 150 projects*

Sector 150 is one of the fastest growing residential sectors in Noida. There close to 50,000 residential units under construction in this sector. It is serviced by Sector 148 metro station, although last mile connectivity issue exists

Sector 150 masterplan









*1. Ace Parkway - G+25 x 11 towers*




































Cc. Vinay Kumar

*2. Eldeco Live By The Greens - G+22 x 17 towers


















*






























*3. TATA Eureka Park (affordable housing) - G+28 x 20 towers*
























































*4. Max Antara Noida - G+30 x 4 towers (site prep)





























5. ATS Le Grandiose - G+25 x 20 towers*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

^there are a whole lot more smaller residential projects ongoing, or a bunch that have yet to start construction.
The relocation of high-tension wires will likely take another few years to complete as it has yet to receive clearance.


































It will also feature one of Noida's largest golf course and community-based sport facilites


















Three Noida sectors get big sports push, new golf course soon | Noida News - Times of India


Three sectors near the proposed Jewar international airport are all set to get a major sports push.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## ankanSFO (Aug 18, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412391410960007177


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*BHEL Corporate tower*

Project facts
*Address*: Sector-16A, Noida
*Developers*: Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd
*Floorspace*: 78,850 m2
*Floors*: 25 (130m)


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sports City Noida Extension*

Sports City Noida, more commonly known as Noida Extension Sector 1, is a fully residential sector. It is known for its 9-hole golf course in between residential apartments and villas. The total development plan is spread across 150 acres. Most of the residential projects will be coming online in the next 2 years, although there is a concern of a massive oversupply of new housing in this area

Masterplan: 










Construction status: 









































































Taken from a realtor's channel


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M 65th Avenue *
Address: Sector-65 Gurgaon
Developers: M3M Developers
Floors: 35+?
Towers: 4




































































































Source: M3M India


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*M3M 65th Avenue*
Address: Sector-66 Gurgaon
Developers: M3M Developers
Floors: 40
Towers: 1


















































































Chapman Taylor | M3M Financial Centre


M3M Financial Centre Gurugram Gurgaon "tallest office building in India" retail and office tower development Chapman Taylor New Delhi studio India




www.chapmantaylor.com


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhutani Grandthum*
Address: Techzone 4, Greater Noida West
Developers: Bhutani Infra
Floors: 34 | 37
Towers: 2

Seems to have started construction, but can't see any cranes yet, so it is likely the commercial plaza that is under construction























































*June Update





















































*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bhutani Cyberthum*

Address: Sector 140A, Noida
Developers: Bhutani Infra
Floors: 50
Towers: 2

In phase 1, the 2 tallest towers will be built, while the shorter towers you see on the left will be launched at a later date. The renders seem too good to be true though. NCR developers are notorious for promising the moon, but skimping out on the details when the final building comes up... so I predict 2 standalone glass boxes will be built instead of that sleek interconnected towers with a ball towerbridge














































*Site Location*



















*Site plan*










*April updates*











The site location for this project isn't the best, as its immediate vicinity, Sector 141, is an urban village filled with mostly illegal construction by villagers. I cant find any plans to demolish it yet. The side of this project is an upcoming industrial park, and the hindon floodplain, also filled with villages and illegal construction that haven't been razed yet


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*ATS Knightsbridge*

Address: Sector 124, Noida
Developers: ATS Group
Floors: 47-50
Towers: 5
























































Construction stalled during the pandemic but has now resumed. RIghtmost tower is close to topping off










^A commercial tower was proposed for the adjacent plot, but that was right before the pandemic. Not sure if they will continue with their plans for this tower


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Central Vista Redevelopment Project*

Address: Lutyens' Delhi, New Delhi
Developers: Tata Projects, Shapoorji Pallonji Group
Construction scope: 4km^2




























































































Source



Sadly they picked the ugliest design they could in the name of tradition. This was the runner up design which was far cooler/looked superior and worthy of that pricetag. It was a collaboration between C P Kukreja Architects and Benoy














Central Vista Redevelopment, New Delhi, India | Projects | Benoy


Transforms and re-energises the New Delhi Central Vista, laying the framework for future generations.




www.benoy.com


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

SSCwarrior said:


> *Central Vista Redevelopment Project*
> 
> Address: Lutyens' Delhi, New Delhi
> Developers: Tata Projects, Shapoorji Pallonji Group
> ...


Are there any plans to remove slums which are everywhere in central Delhi (as in every Indian city) instead of building new urban districts far outside in the suburbs ?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Frenchlover said:


> Are there any plans to remove slums which are everywhere in central Delhi (as in every Indian city) instead of buiding new urban districts far outside in the suburbs ?


Not many as these slum dwellers are a protected group of the media and local politicians. Currently the biggest demolishment in NCR is the one of Khori "village". The supreme court gave direct orders to the Faridabad Municipal Corporation to demolish 150acres of illegal construction/slums. Over 10000 homes are being demolished. 



















Faridabad civic body begins demolition drive at Khori village


On June 7 SC directed MCF to “remove encroachments on the subject forest land without any exception”, giving the civic body a time of six weeks to complete the task. As a result, more than 5,000 residential structures in the village are now set to be razed




indianexpress.com













After SC grants more time, Faridabad Municipal Corporation picks up pace of demolitions in Khori village


On Friday, the Supreme Court had granted the civic body another four weeks to clear the encroachments on forest land after it sought extra time to complete the task




indianexpress.com





A few month thousands of slums were slated to be demolished along railway tracks but stupid politicians decided to side with the slum dwellers









Respite for slum dwellers along Delhi railway tracks as Centre tells SC that no coercive steps will be taken against them


The Centre on Tuesday informed the Supreme Court that no coercive steps will be taken against the slum dwellers, until a decision is taken by the government on the issue of removal of 48,000 slums along the railway tracks in Delhi.




www.businessinsider.in





I think slum demolishment will significantly speed up if local politicians and "human-rights" activists are forced to stay inside these slums


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Krisumi City*

Address: Sector 36A, Gurgaon
Developers: Sumitomo Corporation, Krishna Group JV
Floors: 30+
Towers: 10+

In 2018, Japan's Sumitomo Corporation agreed to enter a JV locally to develop on a 65 acre plot in Gurgaon's Sector 36A over the next 10 years. The residential complex is mainly geared towards Japanese expats, as there are massive investments from Japanese manufacturing companies ongoing in the nearby Manesar, Bhiwadi and Neemrana as part of the DMIC project. In phase 1, which is due by late 2023, the first 3 residential towers will be built.









Indo-Japanese real estate venture Krisumi to deliver 433 housing units in Gurgaon by 2024


The total development cost of the 65-acre project is approximately Rs 9,000 crore which may be borne through internal accruals, acquiring debt or through contributions from promoters




www.moneycontrol.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Frenchlover said:


> Are there any plans to remove slums which are everywhere in central Delhi (as in every Indian city) instead of building new urban districts far outside in the suburbs ?


the quiestion shoud be: 

Is tehre any public housing projects to relocate those poor humang being that can't aford to pay for those houses far outside in the suburbs?? 

Because the simple idea of remove the slums without give other place to live to that people is terrible

-------------

And actually, I'm intrested to know if there are public housing projects


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> the quiestion shoud be:
> 
> Is there any public housing projects to relocate those poor human being that can't afford to pay for those houses far outside in the suburbs??
> 
> ...


China is doing both very well avoiding the "2 gear city" opposit to India. They remove the slums and even (bad quality built buildings) while relocating people in new housing estates generally well served by Public Transportation as Metros are growing very fast in quite every millionaire city. 
It's totally opposit to India, because of political votes and leftists activists as mentionned before, which prefers leaving central hearts and surroundings totally slummy and desorganized whereas huge housing complexes are being built far away, sometimes without any Public Transportation as Metro projects in India are for the same political reasons, very very slow...


----------



## Architecture123 (Jun 28, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> the quiestion shoud be:
> 
> Is tehre any public housing projects to relocate those poor humang being that can't aford to pay for those houses far outside in the suburbs??
> 
> ...


Indian slums today have similar political settings to slums in the western world during the second Industrial Revolution, for example NYC during the Gilded Age, in which many poor migrants from rural to urban migration and immigrants from southern and eastern Europe, were moving to the USA. Many of them lived in the cities poorly built slums and tenement housing, which lacked many basic facilities. These slums also served as part of a greater political machine where local politicians would give some concessions to slum dwellers, money, food, jobs, etc in response the politicians, in particular from Tammany hall would be voted in, but in reality there was large scale corruption and overall incremental improvement in quality of life in the slums, but this has ended as the USA developed and saw per capita income increases and later urban usage policies. This similarly happens in Indian cities Mumbai is a good example for this where slum dwellers will give votes away to largely corrupt politicians and create a political machine. 
Another reason is due to India's political setup where it is difficult to remove people people from the land without a proper eviction status as decided by the court, and India's court system is incredibly slow and there is weak eminent domain laws in the country. Even if the slum is built on public land it is difficult to remove as it could be a political disaster, for example take Mumbai's international airport it has a large slum surrounding it. If India was more authoritarian the slum would have most likely been removed as the airport land is valuable, I think it's the biggest single runway airport in the world, there could be hotels, offices, logistics port, etc. But because of the political process and the messy politics involved it wouldn't be touched, I mean the airport authority couldn't even get a small section of land so part of the airport is still uncompleted. 
In general in democracies it's much harder to relocate a large group of people without disagreement, generally large scale housing projects to redevelop slums halve largely been done in more authoritarian regimes, for example Seoul saw a lot of its slums removed during the dictatorship of Chun Du-Hwan before the Olympics of 1988. In China the government has the hukou system which limits internal migration from over burdening Chinese cities, and the govt can easily obtain land that has no lease and redevelop, in particular by utilizing means that the Indian government can't do.

I think that slums will reduce over time as the country develops, in particular also as more infrastructure is built. For example Mumbai is constructing some key large infra projects the coastal road, Mumbai metro(340 km) , and the transharbour link. The city is virtually situated on a island, and the island is a peninsula, where the main business districts are in the south so everyday there is a north ->south migration by office workers leading to incredibly clogged roads, and an extremely packed suburban railway system. With the new transport upgrades it will ease the stress on transport systems and connect new suburbs, thus hopefully lead people to move to the suburbs.


----------



## Architecture123 (Jun 28, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> the quiestion shoud be:
> 
> Is tehre any public housing projects to relocate those poor humang being that can't aford to pay for those houses far outside in the suburbs??
> 
> ...











Building a Slum-Free Mumbai


The expansion and persistence of slums in Mumbai is primarily a function of failed housing policies combined with other political factors, writes Fellow Yue Zhang.




www.wilsoncenter.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Frenchlover said:


> China is doing both very well avoiding the "2 gear city" opposit to India. They remove the slums and even (bad quality built buildings) while relocating people in new housing estates generally well served by Public Transportation as Metros are growing very fast in quite every millionaire city.
> It's totally opposit to India, because of political votes and leftists activists as mentionned before, which prefers leaving central hearts and surroundings totally slummy and desorganized whereas huge housing complexes are being built far away, sometimes without any Public Transportation as Metro projects in India are for the same political reasons, very very slow...


leftists activists?? hahah c'mon! That is completely contrary to what a leftist would defend, that is builing decent hoses for the working people, trust me, I'm one of those 

It is not good start to talk about left or right when we talk about those issues, is a common sense issue.




Architecture123 said:


> Indian slums today have similar political settings to slums in the western world during the second Industrial Revolution, for example NYC during the Gilded Age, in which many poor migrants from rural to urban migration and immigrants from southern and eastern Europe, were moving to the USA. Many of them lived in the cities poorly built slums and tenement housing, which lacked many basic facilities. These slums also served as part of a greater political machine where local politicians would give some concessions to slum dwellers, money, food, jobs, etc in response the politicians, in particular from Tammany hall would be voted in, but in reality there was large scale corruption and overall incremental improvement in quality of life in the slums, but this has ended as the USA developed and saw per capita income increases and later urban usage policies. This similarly happens in Indian cities Mumbai is a good example for this where slum dwellers will give votes away to largely corrupt politicians and create a political machine.
> Another reason is due to India's political setup where it is difficult to remove people people from the land without a proper eviction status as decided by the court, and India's court system is incredibly slow and there is weak eminent domain laws in the country. Even if the slum is built on public land it is difficult to remove as it could be a political disaster, for example take Mumbai's international airport it has a large slum surrounding it. If India was more authoritarian the slum would have most likely been removed as the airport land is valuable, I think it's the biggest single runway airport in the world, there could be hotels, offices, logistics port, etc. But because of the political process and the messy politics involved it wouldn't be touched, I mean the airport authority couldn't even get a small section of land so part of the airport is still uncompleted.
> In general in democracies it's much harder to relocate a large group of people without disagreement, generally large scale housing projects to redevelop slums halve largely been done in more authoritarian regimes, for example Seoul saw a lot of its slums removed during the dictatorship of Chun Du-Hwan before the Olympics of 1988. In China the government has the hukou system which limits internal migration from over burdening Chinese cities, and the govt can easily obtain land that has no lease and redevelop, in particular by utilizing means that the Indian government can't do.
> 
> I think that slums will reduce over time as the country develops, in particular also as more infrastructure is built. For example Mumbai is constructing some key large infra projects the coastal road, Mumbai metro(340 km) , and the transharbour link. The city is virtually situated on a island, and the island is a peninsula, where the main business districts are in the south so everyday there is a north ->south migration by office workers leading to incredibly clogged roads, and an extremely packed suburban railway system. With the new transport upgrades it will ease the stress on transport systems and connect new suburbs, thus hopefully lead people to move to the suburbs.



well, slums exist in all the countries.. and I'm form uruguay, there are also slums. But I disagree on what you say. There are lot of examples on democracies where people from slums have been relocated in better places in well constructed houses without the necesity of being meen. People will not move if they don't have an alternative. The problems with de corruption (in all the countries is the same) is that many times, money that should be used to solve those kind of social problems, that benefit everyone, from the poorest (because his conditions improve) to the richest (because he can live in a safer an cleaner city); that money is lost on corruption, spending lot of money on public infrastructures that cost much more that it was suposed, and all that extra money ends on the hands of the friends or families of some politicians.

Trust me, slums don't disappear by magic, they disappear with public housing politics, because there are lot of examples of countries that grow up economically and continued having them, because is not a problem of money, is a social problem, that includes education and other factors, so if you don't break the chain of the precarity on those families, it will continue forever. Infraestrctures help those with money to go live in better conditions in the suburbs, but it don't help the poorest. I f in the developed countries there are strong policies of social housing is for some reasson, and it is also infrastructure, social infrastructure, some times more necesary than a bridge for example.



> Slums that desapper in Spain because of public housing (now there are some problematic neighborhoods that are the ones where lot of that people where relocated, but it helped to solve lot of problems also, and the conditions improve a lot) :
> 
> Barcelona:
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

^sure in most countries. However in india, our commies/leftists are the ones delaying or protesting virtually every single slum redevelopment or infrastructure project. There is no pleasing them. You demolish slums and they will claim human rights. You build new houses elsewhere, they will cry about some trees being cut, or farmers losing their land etc. They live in their own utopia where things can be done pleasing everyone

As for Delhi, most of the public housing is done by DDA (Delhi development authority). The problem with them is that many of their initial rehabilitation and public housing projects are today's slums/run down colonies. They were poorly built with non-existent landscaping, parks, footpaths and public transport and thus becoming abandoned over the years










The newer housing projects are much better, but still not anywhere as good as all the private residential housing sprouting up in other parts of NCR. DDA's biggest problem is that these slums keep growing for god knows what reason. By the time they finish a resettlement project, the slum population would have doubled and they are back to square one. An ideal solution would have been to freeze the names of those living in slums at a certain date and throw everyone else who built slums after that into prison along with the local politician who let it happen. Example

Currently DDA has 30000 apartments under construction in North Delhi, with most of them being ready by next year. Here are some of the DDA resettlement projects below. Compared to earlier ones, these apartments are built much taller, and something still feels "off" about them. They lack character. These projects located in Rohini, Narela etc are not anywhere near existing metro stations, but once phase 4 works are complete, connectivity will vastly improve







































How they look on the ground level: 










But Delhi's problems are too big to be fixed. The satellite cities around Delhi are already wealthier and the gap will continue to increase, as thats where all the new manufacturing investment and business parks are being built


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> View attachment 1840512
> 
> 
> leftists activists?? hahah c'mon! That is completely contrary to what a leftist would defend, that is builing decent hoses for the working people, trust me, I'm one of those
> ...


Existed*,you actually meant,then yeah,but many western countries nowadays ,if not all of them doesn't have slums anymore(that was some centuries or some other south European and now wealthiest Balkan/ and baltic had some half century ago.You just can't generalize here.For instance look at some fecent statistics first in term of development in these countries regarding urbanization through 20th century to now.Not all nowadays world countries are Uruguay that apparently still that has its rest/slightest of its once 3rd or 2nd world country slums in the countryside or in some lesser big cities. Even its GDP per capita shows in Uruguay, although a "poor" 1st world country, tells that still not wealthy enoughto get rid of all of it like many other really high income 1st world countries nowadays..Goes for the corruption scale/level as well,not the same everywhere for other 1st world countries, perhaps as bad US,as you have in Uruguay, again despite of its status.Denmark or iceland just to name few ones for instance have an extremely close to non-existed level of it .amd had it in the last three last decades.Some are just more forward when it comes to that,too,also amongst 1st world countries..),but some few ghettos that gentrification like never before in the recent years,like Nordic countries haven't,incl. NZ and Canada not an inch of them have that anymore,but ghettos ( even again here not like anybody ghettos,too ,when we talking about the last decades, that'sforsure) sure..

But,you way of abolishing slums in the most rational (but,still kinda difficult) way seem to be more accurate,universal, non-generalizing and non-Uruguay's-perspective-one-sided, which Denmark for instance also had use for ages ago,sure.Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose.

Now back on topic again,right?India would most certainly learn it towards way more wealth and more demographically education(it would really get to start to way more visible and clearly, nationwide, when they ((at least)) comes to Uruguay's own today's income per capita level),too,it all take times(unless you an impatient authoritarian,illiberal/irrational value political and draconian/Orwellian-structured Xi-china),as you probably know that,too.Now back again,guys🙂👍🌈💎


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> View attachment 1840512
> 
> 
> leftists activists?? hahah c'mon! That is completely contrary to what a leftist would defend, that is builing decent hoses for the working people, trust me, I'm one of those
> ...


----------



## Architecture123 (Jun 28, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> View attachment 1840512
> 
> 
> leftists activists?? hahah c'mon! That is completely contrary to what a leftist would defend, that is builing decent hoses for the working people, trust me, I'm one of those
> ...


I agree with you in India slums will disappear over time as the century transitions from lower middle income to upper middle income country over the 2020s with higher literacy rates, money for infrastructure, and higher per capita incomes, the slums will most likely get cleaner, then as the country goes from a middle-income nation to a higher income nation you will see more redevelopment and less slums in the state. I was just stating before that instant slum removal, which everyone ask why India doesn't do as fast as per se China is tedious with the political system due to many different reasons such as political problems and the political machine alongside with the informal economy in slums. As India grows economically with more political and municipal reform that could help break the political machine, and economic growth in the country, which would lead to more formal jobs in the economy. 

For instance maybe in the next decade the slum situation in Mumbai may improve, currently there are key large infra in projects that will be implemented over the decade that will help decongest the city and better connect it to suburbs, this will lead people to crowd less around the city-center and be more comfortable in moving to farther suburbs, which have transit-oriented urban planning, in particular with metro and suburban railway expansions.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

DDA finalising tenders for in-situ houses for 10,000 families living in slums


The Delhi Development Authority (DDA) is finalising the bids for six in-situ slum redevelopment housing projects for 10,000 families who live in these clusters




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Jaypee Greens Wish Town*
Location: Noida Sector 128, 131, 133, 134

For years, this was one of the biggest ghost towns in India. Launched in 2008, Jaypee Group set out to build one of India's biggest residential projects along 4 residential sectors in Noida spanning over 1000 acres. Over 250 towers were proposed to be built, with a total of 40000 apartments. Once complete, it would house over 200000 people. However Jaypee Group spectacularly went bust along with most NCR builders in the first half of the 2010s, leaving thousands of homebuyers stranded with unfinished apartments. Jaypee Infratech went into the insolvency process in August 2017, and state-owned NBCC has recently taken over the construction of the unfinished towers (although this might be changed to a Mumbai based consortium). As of June 2021, 110 of the 250 towers have been complete with 70% occupancy, and work on another 94 towers are ongoing.

*Masterplan*


























































It will still take another decade or so for all these stalled projects in Noida to complete construction. In the last year or so, many of these huge projects have resumed construction in stages due to court and government intervention. Hopefully the RERA bill which was passed a few years back will prevent this from happening again. At its peak in 2019, over 110000 apartments were stalled, mainly due to developers defaulting before they could finish their projects. NBCC wants to hand over all pending apartments by 2025



> Satyapal Verma, an old hand in the Greater Noida property market, explained: “The problem is, you can lease land in Noida-Greater Noida by paying only 10 per cent of the money as down payment and the rest through EMIs. The builders here therefore ended up over-investing and launching too many projects at the same time. As a result, they could not pay their EMIs on time and ran out of operating capital. Even I have a shop that has not been handed over to me for over a decade by the Wadhawans.”


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

SSCwarrior said:


> *Jaypee Greens Wish Town*
> Location: Noida Sector 128, 131, 133, 134
> 
> For years, this was one of the biggest ghost towns in India. Launched in 2008, Jaypee Group set out to build one of India's biggest residential projects along 4 residential sectors in Noida spanning over 1000 acres. Over 250 towers were proposed to be built, with a total of 40000 apartments. Once complete, it would house over 200000 people. However Jaypee Group spectacularly went bust along with most NCR builders in the first half of the 2010s, leaving thousands of homebuyers stranded with unfinished apartments. Jaypee Infratech went into the insolvency process in August 2017, and state-owned NBCC has recently taken over the construction of the unfinished towers (although this might be changed to a Mumbai based consortium). As of June 2021, 110 of the 250 towers have been complete with 70% occupancy, and work on another 94 towers are ongoing.
> ...


If it has been handed over to public housing corporation, why don't they relocate slummers in part of these until now unfinished quarters ?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*DLF Downtown*
Address: Sector-24 Gurgaon
Developers: DLF Group
Floors: 10+
Towers: 6

DLF will be building over 11 million sq ft of leasable office space over 2 phases on their 23 acre plot in Gurgaon















































Credit: Nikken Sikkei ltd


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*International Tech Park Gurgaon*
Address: Sector-59 Gurgaon
Developers: CapitaLand Group (ITPG Developers) 
Floors: ?
Towers: 12

Singapore's Capitaland Group will be building over 10 million sq ft of leasable office space in their 63 acre plot in Sector 59 over the next 10 years. Phase 1 construction has been completed consisting of the first 2 towers.




































Credit: Eddfice Consultants


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Spectrum @metro*
Address: Sector-75 Noida
Developers: Spectrum Group
Floors: ?
Towers: 2


----------



## indian visionary (Feb 23, 2013)

SSCwarrior said:


> *DLF Downtown*
> Address: Sector-24 Gurgaon
> Developers: DLF Group
> Floors: 10+
> ...


I don't think this is the final design. The 2 buildings that have already been constructed are much deeper and quite different from this plan.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Noida International Airport*

Also known as Jewar airport, this will be the 3rd commercial airport in Delhi NCR. The airport will be located around 80km south of New Delhi, and 60km south of Noida. The Yamuna Expressway Industrial Development Authority (YEIDA) will be the implementing agency of this project. The final masterplan of the airport calls for 6-7 runways and an eventual passenger capacity of 160 million passengers per annum (MPPA). However in phase 1, which is set to be completed in 2024, only 2 runways and a 12 MPPA terminal. This will be the biggest airport in the country once all the phases become operational in multiple phases over the next 20-30 years. The operation of the airport will be handled by Yamuna International Airport Private Limited (YIAPL) and Zurich Airport International (AG).











Pic credits: Tarun Shukla and Vayu Aerospace Review





































Government clears Noida International Airport master plan - Times of India


India Business News: NEW DELHI: The government has approved the master plan for the upcoming Noida International Airport (NIA) which will begin operations in about three y.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com






*YEIDA masterplan



















*

YEIDA has a notified area of 2,689 sq.km spanning 6 districts of NCR, of which the built up area will be 250 sq km. Majority of the planned sectors have been zoned for industrial use.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Trump Towers*
Address: Sector 65, Gurgaon
Developers: Tribeca
Floors: 47
Towers: 2
































September 2021 updates





























Cc. 3 horizon


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Burj Noida*
Address: Sector 75, Noida 
Developers: DASNAC 
Floors: 35
Towers: 1

An ugly imitation of the real one which is typical for Noida builders. This was launched a few years back but they built the other residential towers first. The main tower has started proper construction a few months back









































__





Welcome to Burj Noida


Burj Noida is an Iconic Tower Defining NCR's Skyline with a Hanging Infinity Pool and SkyForest.




www.burjnoida.com























^ Its the building under construction in the middle


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Candor TechSpace, Sector 48, Gurugram*

Spread over 25acres, Candor TechSpace, Sector 48, Gurugram is one of the largest campus office developments in central Gurugram. It has eight completed buildings totalling to 2.8 M sf of completed area, 0.9 M sf of under construction area and 0.1 M sf of future development potential. This is the first of 4 separate business parks under Brookefield in NCR


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*ATS Picturesque Reprieves*
Address: Sector 152, Noida
Developers: ATS Greens
Floors: 37
Towers: 32






































Cc. ATS group


----------



## gsouza (Apr 6, 2006)

Delhi NCR projects:


Delhi Panipat Expresswayunder constructionDelhi Amritsar Katra Expresswayunder constructionTrans Haryana Expresswayunder constructionDwarka Expresswayunder constructionDelhi Mumbai Expresswayunder constructionDelhi Mumbai Expressway Spur to Faridabadunder constructionDelhi Mumbai Expressway Spur to Jewardpr in progressDelhi Meerut Expressway Phase Vland acquisitionGanga Expresswayenvironmental clearance grantedDelhi Saharanpur Dehradun Expresswayunder constructionJewar International Airport Phase Iunder constructionJewar International Airport Phase IIland acquisitionHisar International Airportunder constructionIndian Railways Western Dedicated Freight Corridorunder constructionIndian Railways Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridorunder constructionHaryana Orbital Rail Corridorland acquisitionDelhi Varanasi Bullet Traindpr in progressDelhi Ahmedabad Bullet Traindpr in progressDelhi Meerut RRTSunder constructionDelhi Alwar RRTSunder constructionDelhi Panipat RRTSawaiting approvalDelhi Metro Phase IV (62kms)under constructionDelhi Metro Phase IV (47kms)approvedDelhi Metro Phase IV (30kms)awaiting approvalGreater Noida Jewar Metro Linedpr in progressSarai Kale Khan Multimodal Stationunder constructionPragati Maidan International Exhibition & Convention Centreunder constructionIndia International Convention & Expo Centreunder constructionYeida New Townunder construction
.
















Bullet train, Metro, bus and train: All at Sarai Kale Khan


According to National High Speed Rail Corporation Limited (NHSRCL), which is planning and executing the bullet train project, the Delhi to Varanasi corridor will be one of the first high-speed rail links that will come up in the country, after the Mumbai-Ahmedabad corridor.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------

